
Hackers Remotely Steer Tesla Model S Using Autopilot System - stmw
https://securityledger.com/2019/04/hackers-remotely-steer-tesla-model-s-using-autopilot-system/
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19536375](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19536375)

------
muthdra
> caused the Tesla to veer into the reverse lane by placing interference
> stickers on a road, which confused the lane-recognition system

So it makes you lose control of the car except you can easily regain control
of the car by manually steering it. How is this better than a spike strip?

~~~
imtringued
What's the point of a self driving car if it cannot even do the most basic
task of following lanes? Tesla isn't exactly ahead of the competition and now
they might even be behind regular lane assist.

